# Live!! Clean and Shiny Open Day!!



## King Eric

Good morning from Clean and Shiny HQ!

8 a.m and people have already started arriving. The first car is in the cleaning bay. Ant's Citreon C2 being cleaned here by Daffy32 

The food van has just arrived and right now we have around 20 people here!

There is a Ferrari and a Lambo on route in convoy as I type

Its going to be a great day!!

Live updates will continue throughout today for those of you who could not make it :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Lambo has just arrived. Should hear the noise it made


----------



## donnyboy

This is good Eric.......your like the C&S reporter.:thumb: 

Keep up the good work. We're looking forward to the pics and live streams on CNN.


----------



## King Eric

Ferrari 355 has come now


----------



## tompinney

This is like torture! I really wanted to go, and its now that we're getting a blow-by-blow report I'm even more annoyed that I have stacks of work still to do!

Damn these uni finals


----------



## King Eric

Sorry for the lack of latest updates...some more pics shortly

6 people currently detailing the Lambo  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## King Eric

Its been a tiring day!

Lots of happy people have been and had their cars detailed! Its been a superb day

People still here as well 

Fantastic stuff. Brazo is doing about his 10th car today 

There have been some much better pictures taken than me by SLRs and no doubt they will be posted later


----------



## King Eric

AndyC PC'ing the Lambo 

The owner was absoultely amazed at the results!


----------



## King Eric

The Lambo under the Megs easy up


----------



## King Eric

Couple of Golfs


----------



## King Eric

Lambo again


----------



## King Eric

Neil_S did the lambos wheels and MY GOD

How good to they look


----------



## King Eric

Andy doing his work again

In total there were many Detailing world crew doing this car....Daffy, Brazo, Neil to name a few (Sorry if I havent added your name)


----------



## Zorba_the_greek

I plugged the water in for the jet washer............


----------



## King Eric

BenP has done some magnificent work today as well. He has transformed a pink corsa to a red one 

He also did some awesome work on the Lambo as well...

Im getting updates about the day as we speak!


----------



## King Eric




----------



## King Eric

Here is a before of the Red Corsa










After


----------



## King Eric

A rather nicely detailed Range Rover Vogue


----------



## Naddy37

Sod the Ferrari. Look at that awesome set of wheels behind the Lambo...:lol:

Just got back home, excellent day. Great to meet some of you guys...:thumb: 
Big thanks to Mr C&S himself...:thumb: :thumb:



King Eric said:


> Ferrari 355 has come now


----------



## Alex L

I'm not jealous.... Much:thumb: 

Looks like an amazing day and thanks for the updates King Eric.

I really would have liked to meet all the guys, did you get any team photos?


----------



## AR-CoolC

Looks like you all had a great day! fantastic turnout.

Good luck you Scotish lot for tomorrow.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Here are my pics. They are all cropped to 400 x 300 so if anyone wants a high resolution version of any, just let me know.


















































































































Nige


----------



## Beeste

I really wish I could have made it. Looks like it was an awesome day - and to get to clean up a lambo and Ferrari too  Wow!! Although Neilos Smart looks the best!! Grea pics too! Is that Andy applying Zymol to that Lambo?


----------



## Super Josh

Good pics Nigel, and good to meet you today. Nice Cooper S too  And I think you should keep the 'Flames', they suit the grey really well  


Josh


----------



## dino

Great pictures guys!


----------



## WHIZZER

Well firstly a BIG thank you for Cleanandshiny for hosting the day .

To john and adrian for the organising.

To the crew Andyc , King Eric , daffy ,Platinum r and more.

For L200 and 182 for making it from Leeds

To the rest of the guys that turned up it was good to put faces to names .

It was a great day and there was a huge turnout and i for one look forward to the next one


oh and platinum dont forget you owe me a mochacohocasuperdupercapocino


----------



## Brazo

Am knackered but really enjoyed today that lambo was a real challenge!!

Nice to meet so many of you, Steve, Tommy, Shaun, King Eric, Bill, AndyC, Neil S, Neilos to name but a few.


----------



## Mr Concours

Brazo,Thanks for the loan of the rotary,I owe you a mega chest buster special from the burger van next detailing day,nice to meet everyone too and put faces to names/sigs.


----------



## Neil_S

Great day, really enjoyed myself and it was a pleasure doing the wheels on the Lambo, looked really bling afterwards 

Would have liked to have taken them off and done a proper job, but not sure the owner would have liked me jacking up the Lambo and removing said wheels!

Big thanks to Johnny and everybody that organised.

Great meeting you all, special thanks to Whizzer and Johnny for the neat stickers which are going on the car soon.

Big thanks to Brazo too for the rotary lesson and all the fantastic tips (thanks to L200 Steve on this too).


----------



## darren_rallye

I'm back now.

Nice to meet those I did, and many thanks to C&S crew for discounts and letting me use the PC :buffer: :buffer:

A few pics:


----------



## Super Josh

Nice pics Darren, good to meet you too and your nice Rallye :thumb: Looks like the PC practice worked too  


Josh


----------



## 182_Blue

hey just got in at 19.50 !!!, nice to meet everyone too, and to put some names to faces, even though people were expecting the asbo so didnt think i had come LOL, it was a good day and a really good turnout, oh and my ears still ache from the sound of the Lambo lol

And big thx to steve for the lift, and nice to meet tommy, even if he did try to get us arrested on the way down LMAO


----------



## dino

182_blue said:


> hey just got in at 19.50 !!!, nice to meet everyone too, and to put some names to faces, even though people were expecting the asbo so didnt think i had come LOL, it was a good day and a really good turnout, oh and my ears still ache from the sound of the Lambo lol
> And big thx to steve for the lift, and nice to meet tommy, even if he did try to get us arrested on the way down LMAO


I was expecting the asbo and asked whizzer where you was and he pointed you out.


----------



## Neil_S

182_blue said:


> hey just got in at 19.50 !!!, nice to meet everyone too, and to put some names to faces, even though people were expecting the asbo so didnt think i had come LOL, it was a good day and a really good turnout, oh and my ears still ache from the sound of the Lambo lol
> And big thx to steve for the lift, and nice to meet tommy, even if he did try to get us arrested on the way down LMAO


Shaun i'm too easy to fool mate 

Nice meeting you :wave:


----------



## N_Reeves

Who was in the silver 182? Kept looking over to see if the owner was arround but didnt see anyone. Also whos was the black R32?


----------



## Brazo

Oops Nice to meet Dino and Nige too and many others!!

I was so engrossed in polishing that I dodn't realise so many people were there lol!!


----------



## Naddy37

LOL. I think we should off all worn name tags.


----------



## Brazo

N_Reeves said:


> Who was in the silver 182? Kept looking over to see if the owner was arround but didnt see anyone. Also whos was the black R32?


There was an 04 plate belonging to eltel21 of cliosport, nt sure who the 05 plate belonged to!


----------



## N_Reeves

The 05 plate was mine! Just wondered what exhaust he had!


----------



## 182_Blue

N_Reeves said:


> Who was in the silver 182? Kept looking over to see if the owner was arround but didnt see anyone. Also whos was the black R32?


Eltel from cliosport and daffy respectively , i think lol


----------



## BRUN

looks like a good day !

seeing all those PC's makes me anxious to get mine and start learning how to use it properly


----------



## Brazo

Yep daffy was black r32

Exaust is prospeed mate irrc


----------



## King Eric

Cracking day. Just got back from de-brief at the pub with the team. 

In fact, cracking does not do it justice. It was superb. 

Well jone to John @ Clean and Shiny for an excellent performance today. Thoroughly enjoyed it :thumb:

Even though I have absolutely no idea about whats what when it comes to detailing, or that I could use my arm to properly help...I did however have a good giggle and a laugh and it was great to meet such a superb set of people.....



Will post more when I am not so tired!


----------



## King Eric

Oh and THANKYOU ANTI-RAIN GODS !!!!!


----------



## Brazo

Yep everyone so nice and friendly, was great to meet such a bunch of enthusiasts!


----------



## 182_Blue

yes, thx to everyone who organised the day, and thx to johnny for hosting it and all his hard work


----------



## Neil_S

Yep, three cheers for Johnny and team, great effort gents, couldn't have wanted anything more. Plus great to raid the cleanandshiny shelves too


----------



## Alex L

Whens the next one??


----------



## Naddy37

Alex L said:


> Whens the next one??


LOL, beat me to it, was just about to ask the same.


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh and next time i will put my CS shirt on so people know who i am lol


----------



## blr123

Looks like a cracking day guys...........nearly as good as ours is going to be tomorrow eh  

Good pics aswell...........nic one :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

Lol, ours stayed dry, it never stops raining in Scotland!


----------



## King Eric

blr123 said:


> Looks like a cracking day guys...........nearly as good as ours is


Hope you have a cracking day :wave: Hope the rain stays away as well :wave:

Thought today was exceptionally well organised considering it was all Johnny from C&S' doing. The work he put in was superb!

Thanks for the hiring of the van John for the food as well. I need my bacon rolls in the morning :thumb: and the coverage of the FA Cup Final later in the day 

Still buzzing from quality of the company 

Thanks for lending me 50p for the crisps at the pub as well Paul :thumb:


----------



## darren_rallye

182 Blue, which one were you!?!  


SuperJosh, the guys on 106rallye.co.uk are jizzing on your Miami.


PS - will the Lambo have to pass the same emmission tests as other cars?


----------



## Ant GTI-6

:wall: :wall: :wall: 
Sorry I missed it guys, there was some exocitic metal there:doublesho , and by the sound of it you all had a superb time, next time eh:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## Daffy

What a day. As said before nice to put some names with faces and sorry to anyone I didn't get to speak to.
Great event and very well organized John. A superb selection of motors and a huge turn out, still can't get over how many people there were and how quick it went. Best bit has to be working on the Lambo although got diverted before I could finish my bit. 2nd best bit was the turn around on that pink corsa absolutely fantastic piece of work.
Will need about 6 months too recover from this before I am fit for another and I didn't do that much compared too some others.
Yes it was my black R32 with the blueflame exhaust if thats what you were asking.


----------



## L200 Steve

9.15 and just got back. I've still got a grin from ear to ear. What a top day. A big thanks must go to Johnny and the rest of the Clean and Shiny crew for putting on such a fabulous and well organised day.

Even though he was 'run off his feet', Johnny still took time out to show me round C&S HQ, advise on products, and was generally a top bloke.

It was great to put names to faces, swap tips and pick up advice along the way. The hospitality was second to none. A very impressive day.

Thank's again guys, for putting on such a top event:thumb: 

Sorry 182_Blue - For nearly getting you arrested, trying to take you to Wales, and also for nearly getting us into a road rage incident - That's what road trips are all about.:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

haha, cant beat a bit of fun hey LOL, i still think that tommy had tried to urinate on the motorbiker LMAO, thx for picking me up anyway, and it was good chatting


----------



## dino

Top marks on the choice of catering van too Jonnhy! Their full english was fantastic!


----------



## Brazo

Yep a sausage and bacon baguette saw me through the day lol!!


----------



## Naddy37

The pig in the roll was superb. Wish I'd had 2 now...


----------



## Super Josh

darren_rallye said:


> SuperJosh, the guys on 106rallye.co.uk are jizzing on your Miami.


That almost had me falling off my chair :lol:

Josh


----------



## darren_rallye

Super Josh said:


> That almost had me falling off my chair :lol:
> 
> Josh


Well not literally, but they like it.

I've now put my car up for sale as I need a red or blue one  lol


----------



## Brazo

I did see your rallye today but didn't put two and two together lol!! It was next to Mr concours white 205 GTI!


----------



## darren_rallye

Brazo said:


> I did see your rallye today but didn't put two and two together lol!! It was next to Mr concours white 205 GTI!


Brazo, I wasn't sure who you were until I overheard somebody address you 

Great demos by the way!

:thumb:

Name badges are the way forward.


----------



## andburg

wish i'd made the trip now!


----------



## King Eric

I'm knackered. Have not slept a wink and my arm is in dire pain. So much so that I have had to go back in the sling


----------



## Super Josh

King Eric said:


> I'm knackered. Have not slept a wink and my arm is in dire pain. So much so that I have had to go back in the sling


Oh Bugger, that's not so good  Hope it gets better soon.

Josh


----------



## Autovalet

Just to say it was a great day and nice to meet some of you. Luckly C&S is quite local for me! Nice to meet L200 Steve and Brazo for the first time and I hope to keep in touch.
Well done to the C&S team and nice to see my van in some of the pictures... still waiting for it to be cleaned!!!


----------



## GlynRS2

Looks like a fantastic day.
Sorry I couldn't make it.
Hope to make the next one.
C&S team have come up trumps


----------



## HarryH

Great day. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## stephen g

looks like it was a cracking day some lovely looking cars also :thumb:


----------



## scottc

hi all,

It was great to meet some of you guys yesterday, cheers to John for all his advice on what products to purchase and for looking at my paint, seems I am not as bad a job as I thought.

Looking forward to using all my new products, I will post a few photos when its done.

Thanks again

Scott


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi People!

Wow! That’s about all I can say!

You guys exceeded our expectations yesterday completely, Thank you so much!

Also, Andy C, Brazo, BenP, Daffy 32, King Eric, Platinum RRRRRRRRR, Whizzer thank you guys so much for you help!

L200 Steve, Tommy and Sean – It was great to see you guys, bet your knackered after the 6 hour drive here and then the same home! 

Thanks to everyone else that turned up as well you guys made our day at C&S and we hope that you all had a good day too!

The rotary demo looked good from where I was standing (didn’t quite make it over)! Leighton the Lambo owner was well chuffed with the way it came out – more on that later… 

I think everyone that came got something out of the day, rotary experience, how to use a pc, what products to use etc etc 

The weather held out well too!! 

Oh and the catering van… well, the sausage and egg roll I had in the morning kept me going for the whole day!! It was HUGE! 

Ill put the rest of my pics up too in a bit.

Roll on the next one…..


----------



## rahrah

bloody hell looks like i missed a great day....


----------



## BenP

It was a great day. Good to meet some new faces and meet up again with some of the 'regulars'. Working on the Lambo was an experience, even if AndyC and myself continually debated whether HD-Cleanse was actually better than anything else of whether it's a perceived greatness due to the price!

I think I proved that the Festo is no good for swirl removal, although that will be confirmed later this week when I set to work on a mate's 130i.

I managed to come away with another £100 worth of kit that I don't really need, but hey-ho, that's detailing - 'thanks' Johnny!

Looking forward to the next one already.

Ben


----------



## Brazo

^^Ditto re: the kit comments lol!!

Pop your pics up Johnny and hanks for organising such a great day!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Will reply properly later as Johnny's actually here now having just installed my new router after 3 days of no net at all so big :thumb: !!!

EDIT this is AndyC posting BTW.....


----------



## nogrille

cracking day - even though my head somehow managed to get sun burnt!

Crap set of Pics - http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e399/nogrille/Clean_Shiny/

I'll go through them when I have time and edit accordingly.

If anyone want hi-res let me know.

BenP / Brazo / Mini-Nigel / SuperJosh / Dino - good to meet you all, despite how brief.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Brazo

Good to meet you to mate and great set of pics!!!


----------



## Naddy37

Nice set of pics. Even got a pic of my car too...:thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Neil I tried to catch 5 mins with you but you left fairly early?


----------



## AndyC

Excellent day - and now I'm back online I can do a quick writeup!

Firstly, HUGE thanks to John & Adrian @ C&S for their hard work in organising and running the day; neither of them stopped for a second and were completely knackered by the close of proceedings :thumb:

To the crew:

Eric - Big Phil the Market Trader - invaluable help on the retail front and bad luck on the footy Son!

Daff - my PCing partner in crime. Both Daff & Eric have recently had fairly major surgery so :thumb: hats off to both of em for their sterling efforts

Billy - our merchandise man  still jealous of the forthcoming addition mate!

Platinum - for entertainment, constant carwashing duties and general top fella

Brazo - for the education, even if I was too distracted to take it all on board; we must do some 1 to 1 rotary tuition soon!

Neil - ace wheel buffer!

Paul for the photography, spectacular entrance(!), BenP for the debating (I'll convert ya mate), Josh (Miami's looking superb as ever bud)

To *everyone* who made the effort to come THANK YOU I am really sorry if I wasn't able to be talk much and for those I didn't get to say hello to I'm sorry.

L200 & co - thanks for making the trip. Look forward to meeting you again very soon guys!

HIGH POINT - tied between the Lambo (come on!!!!) and Adrian's Son. We did a demo panel on his "red" Corsa and next thing he's PCing the entire car and transformed it - way to go!

LOW POINT - when it all ended!  Eric summed it up when we left the pub "when we all going to get together again" oh, and my ****ing 205 spunking its coolant all over the pub carpark  - got home eventually chaps; feel that Golf beckoning!!!

I had a fantastic day and we're already planning the next bigger & better C&S open day


----------



## Daffy

Glad you finally made it home Andy. Meant to pm you last night as haven't got your number but forgot as too knackered. Hope the pug is wrapped up and feeling better.


----------



## Brazo

AndyC said:


> Paul for the photography, spectacular entrance(!),


I was wondering about the new additions to the C&S carpark floor


----------



## AndyC

Forgot 2 additional high points!!

1) my paint thickness    

2) Paul wearing his Dad's C&S T Shirt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

King Eric said:


> Neil I tried to catch 5 mins with you but you left fairly early?


Not that early, left about 3'ish. I had a long drive back, but not as long as Steve and Co...:doublesho

Got bloody lost getting out of Wokingham. Sat Nav decided to throw her teddies out the cot and took me down a one way street and then into a carpark...


----------



## Denzil

neilos said:


> Not that early, left about 3'ish. I had a long drive back, but not as long as Steve and Co...:doublesho
> 
> Got bloody lost getting out of Wokingham. Sat Nav decided to throw her teddies out the cot and took me down a one way street and then into a carpark...


Neilos...we ended up back at the same place after some deft ( no daft !! )navigating by the missus, who said she was aiming for Camberley ??
Good to meet up with you mate, did you find anything to get all the wax off your Smart so you can start again. If so what did you end up with ?


----------



## Naddy37

Denzil said:


> Neilos...we ended up back at the same place after some deft ( no daft !! )navigating by the missus, who said she was aiming for Camberley ??
> Good to meet up with you mate, did you find anything to get all the wax off your Smart so you can start again. If so what did you end up with ?


Glad to meet you too mate.

:lol: glad I wasn't the only one then that got lost.

No, didn't get anything to strip the car. Johnny did suggest using fairly liquid, or claying the car. Actually, I think someone else suggested it, but I didn't have clue who they were... (embarrasing I know) so, I'm giving Johnny the credit for suggesting it..

I think we should wear name tags next time...


----------



## Exotica

King Eric said:


> AndyC PC'ing the Lambo
> 
> The owner was absoultely amazed at the results!


Is that Andy or Phil Mitchell taking over :lol:


----------



## dino

neilos said:


> Got bloody lost getting out of Wokingham. Sat Nav decided to throw her teddies out the cot and took me down a one way street and then into a carpark...


My TomTom did that too! grrrrr :wall:


----------



## Denzil

Good idea...apart from yourself and Brazo I didn't have a clue about anyone else !! Well apart from Johnney boy,but then he did have his name on his T-shirt !
Next time would be good to see some of the guy's motors get the full treatment instead of a Lambo ! In the time it took to PC that thing you could have covered a couple of the ordinary guy's motors !! 
( sorry Johnney small complaint, but otherwise a great day ) :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Ant1974 said:


> Is that Andy or Phil Mitchell taking over :lol:


Nope, it's Grant mate and we're faaaaaamily :lol:

Neilos, might have been me with the Fairy suggestion matey (and the first Mince comment gets a slap  ) - clay & polish will remove much of what's on there :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh, name tags for me, then people will know i actually went


----------



## Naddy37

AndyC said:


> Nope, it's Grant mate and we're faaaaaamily :lol:
> 
> Neilos, might have been me with the Fairy suggestion matey (and the first Mince comment gets a slap  ) - clay & polish will remove much of what's on there :thumb:


Adrain did say to ask you. I said, "Oh, you mean Mincey"...

"Yeah" says he, "No Mince". So, slap him, not me...:lol:


----------



## King Eric

Denzil said:


> Next time would be good to see some of the guy's motors get the full treatment instead of a Lambo ! In the time it took to PC that thing you could have covered a couple of the ordinary guy's motors !!
> ( sorry Johnney small complaint, but otherwise a great day ) :thumb:


We tried to get everybody treated to something....and many people were getting their cars PC'd at no cost to them (not even purchasing any polish) all of which Johnny supplied free of charge.

There were people washing their cars using 4 and 5 capfuls of shampoo 

John has had to bin at least 15 drying towels as they were slung on the floor (he didnt complain once)

Unfortunately the Lamborghini arrived at around 9am (see the start of the thread) along with the Ferrari so they were first to come and were waiting a long time and many cars were looked at/played with before them. Ask Ant! Daffy and Whizzer cleaned his car while the Lambo and Ferrari were sat waiting :lol:

Now thats fair in my eyes :thumb:

The Lambo was also an extremely large car-which Johnny will be finishing for him this week. He did'nt do the whole car-instead spent the rest of the day giving advice to as many people as possible. One lad with an M5 tried to buy a lorryload of Zymol off of John however he did not sell it to him and he sold him something even cheaper much to my amazement but thats what he is like (He is far too nice that boy. I keep telling him)

Before the Lambo was being worked on a red vauxhall corsa was transformed from pink to red, I cleaned several peoples interiors for them (at no cost to them all compliments of C&S) despite having had major joint correction surgery two weeks ago on my primary arm. So we were all trying :thumb:

I know you say it with a thumb up, but to say It would of been nice to see some of the ordinary guys cars get done is not fair comment and does not reflect what effort was put in on the day.

Someones Polo was done instead of the Ferrari 355 and that was down to Johnny so I think it was more than fair 

Cant please everyone but believe me, we all tried our hardest :driver:


----------



## AndyC

Ditto what Eric said but we do need feedback from those who attended - both plus & minus points.

Remember also that this was the *first*C&S Day so a learning curve for all concerned - and a fairly steep one for me personally!

Can I suggest that you direct such comment via PM's pretty please to the Mods so we can do our best to ensure that future C&S Days are even bigger & better! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

i thought the lambo didnt get that much work on it myself, people went of and did other cars, leaving the lambo owner scratching his head lol, and he had waited most of the morning without it being touched, people were indeed drawn to the lambo well because it was a lambo, but i also saw many more less exotic cars get a good working on and leaving happy


----------



## L200 Steve

182_blue said:


> yeh, name tags for me, then people will know i actually went


I'd like to know whether I got to meet King Eric through the course of the day?


----------



## WHIZZER

agreed as i for one was polishing a Blue polo whilst some of the others worked on a lambo ....


----------



## Brazo

KIng Eric was the extremly friendly and enthusiastic guy behind the C&S table.


----------



## WHIZZER

Steve, im sure you would have see him , he was the one crying everytime Liverpool scored ...........


----------



## L200 Steve

Brazo said:


> KIng Eric was the extremly friendly and enthusiastic guy behind the C&S table.


I found everyone extremly friendly and enthusiastic, a top bunch.:thumb:

I assume it was the extremly friendly and enthusiastic chap with the laptop?


----------



## AndyC

Phil Mitchell lookalike Steve - big fella whio as Bill said was in a right mess every time Liverpool put one in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

L200 Steve said:


> I found everyone extremly friendly and enthusiastic, a top bunch.:thumb:
> 
> I assume it was the extremly friendly and enthusiastic chap with the laptop?


yep thats the one pretening like he was working but he was really keeping track of the scores


----------



## Brazo

Yep behind the laptop!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Denzil said:


> Good idea...apart from yourself and Brazo I didn't have a clue about anyone else !! Well apart from Johnney boy,but then he did have his name on his T-shirt !
> Next time would be good to see some of the guy's motors get the full treatment instead of a Lambo ! In the time it took to PC that thing you could have covered a couple of the ordinary guy's motors !!
> ( sorry Johnney small complaint, but otherwise a great day ) :thumb:


Hey Denzil 

Firstly, you car is MINT 

Next up, thanks for the comments they are very much appreciated, without them good or bad we wouldnt know where we were getting things right or wrong!

Saturday was a great day for us and went really well to say the least. I fully take on board your comments and I should think sometime tomorrow myself and Adrian will be having a discussion of our own thoughts on the day!

We will obviously talk about your comments as well as the name badges being the other one that stuck in my mind....

This was the first event we have hosted so we need to find our feet, we also didnt want to put a fixed schedule in but may do next time we were happy to let people get on and do what they want to do....

So keep your comments coming and if you could email them to us instead of posting we would be more than happy to receive them that way.

send them too - [email protected]

No really send them there 

Great Cars, Great Guys & Girls and a Great Day = The C&S Open Day :lol:

Roll on C&S Open Day Take 2


----------



## King Eric

I was'nt in that much of a mess about the football score. Honestly

<passes out>

L200 you did meet me, I was chatting to you very late on about your business


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Johnnyopolis said:


> the name badges being the other one that stuck in my mind


I nearly wore a name badge, and considered bringing the labels I give my students during lectures. Then I decided that you guys probably all knew each other, and I'd just look a **** 

Am I the only person on this forum whose avatar is actually a photo of themselves? What does that say about me?

Nige

PS Had to share this. I've got a spell checker for Internet Explorer, it wanted to replace "Johnnyopolis" with "Monopolies" :lol:


----------



## Stewart

It was a fantastic day, there was a really good atmosphere and I felt genuinely welcome as a newbie . Well done to JohnnyO and his team for organising such a superb event.

Thanks to Ben with the mint 1 Series (BenP?) for taking time out to speak to me :thumb:. The PC technique tips and advice on which products I should use for my hard-painted motors were very detailed (pardon the pun) and much appreciated - you certainly know your stuff. I went straight over and bought the gear you recommended (apologies to JohnnyO for my machine duping credit card). I can’t wait to test my new found techniques and products out now.

Take care

Stewart


----------



## Finerdetails

[email protected] you lot working out who was who, sounds like you had a ball


----------



## Denzil

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Denzil
> 
> Firstly, you car is MINT
> 
> Next up, thanks for the comments they are very much appreciated, without them good or bad we wouldnt know where we were getting things right or wrong!
> 
> Saturday was a great day for us and went really well to say the least. I fully take on board your comments and I should think sometime tomorrow myself and Adrian will be having a discussion of our own thoughts on the day!
> 
> We will obviously talk about your comments as well as the name badges being the other one that stuck in my mind....
> 
> This was the first event we have hosted so we need to find our feet, we also didnt want to put a fixed schedule in but may do next time we were happy to let people get on and do what they want to do....
> 
> So keep your comments coming and if you could email them to us instead of posting we would be more than happy to receive them that way.
> 
> send them too - [email protected]
> 
> No really send them there
> 
> Great Cars, Great Guys & Girls and a Great Day = The C&S Open Day :lol:
> 
> Roll on C&S Open Day Take 2


Johnney the only reason its MINT is because I spent neigh on 14 bl**dy hours cleaning it ready for the day !!
I enjoyed it treamendously, not so sure about the misuss who looked a bit lolost at times.
At the next one do you think it would be possible to have some open classes running ??
ie: Brazo running a class on PC'ing :buffer: 
Someone doing a class on Rotary work:buffer: 
Someone doing a class on polishes and waxes  
etc, etc ??
Could limit number of people to each class so it don't get too overcrowded..
Just a thought to tip into the pot, but would give people something constructive to do after wandering around and drooling at other peoples cars and watching you guys perform miricles on expensive machines...:thumb:

Oh and I have just totally ignored you plea to send this on e-mail...oh well maybe next time !!:wave:

Have also just thought Brazo wouldn't want to run a PC class, cause he's just got his dvd out...doh !!
Oh well I keep the ideas coming if I get any more !!


----------



## Naddy37

Denzil said:


> Johnney the only reason its MINT is because I spent neigh on 14 bl**dy hours cleaning it ready for the day !!


And how come the front of the "Z" wasn't covered in bugs, mine looked like a bug graveyard...


----------



## Denzil

neilos said:


> And how come the front of the "Z" wasn't covered in bugs, mine looked like a bug graveyard...


Ahh well as you know Neil...that was down to bringing some QD with me to wipe off those that had the audacity to hitch aride from home and also swiping some of yours that smelt sooooo much better than mine that I had to go and order some!! Yet more dosh into Johnnies cash register !

Now you know why its called an "open day"....caus 9 out of 10 who attend get this over welming feeling to open their wallets !!


----------



## AndyC

Remember guys the day was a success due to you lot turning up - so ideas, suggestions and indeed criticism are massively welcome so that the next open day can be even better, bigger and more fun then Saturday. I stayed up until near on midnight last night actually making notes and scribbling down loads of stuff.

Tell Johnny what you want and he can then make it happen guys :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Denzil said:


> Ahh well as you know Neil...that was down to bringing some QD with me to wipe off those that had the audacity to hitch aride from home and also swiping some of yours that smelt sooooo much better than mine that I had to go and order some!! Yet more dosh into Johnnies cash register !
> 
> Now you know why its called an "open day"....caus 9 out of 10 who attend get this over welming feeling to open their wallets !!


Yup, that Last Touch is good stuff. I used it yesterday to aid in drying the car.

I could of brought a few more bits on Saturday. But I was being good and resisted.

When's the next open day, I need more bits....:lol:


----------



## ChrisGT

Ive one comment to make here, all this talk of name tags when you start talking to someone at the meet do you know introduce urself as hey im Chris, PuntoGT from Detailing World or do you just randomly start talking to people lol


----------



## Naddy37

LOL. I just started talking and then after a few mins say "Errrr, so whats your name on the forum then"....


----------



## dino

I just started talking to Ben - knew it was him as i saw him pull up in his 120d and as we were talking i said "og im dino by the way" lol

Just random talking to people seemed to work.


----------



## 182_Blue

PuntoGT said:


> Ive one comment to make here, all this talk of name tags when you start talking to someone at the meet do you know introduce urself as hey im Chris, PuntoGT from Detailing World or do you just randomly start talking to people lol


mate, i tried that and the bloke wasnt off the forum and he thought i was barking (i did say im 182_blue, who are you), after that i kept my head down LOL,so not such a good idea


----------



## PlatinumR

"oh and platinum dont forget you owe me a mochacohocasuperdupercapocino" (Whizzer) 

LOL - Don't worry Whizzer you can have mine when I order it by mistake! Bloody AndyC's fault! ;-)


----------



## AndyC

PlatinumR said:


> "oh and platinum dont forget you owe me a mochacohocasuperdupercapocino" (Whizzer)
> 
> LOL - Don't worry Whizzer you can have mine when I order it by mistake! Bloody AndyC's fault! ;-)


Yeah yeah yeah - whatever


----------



## PlatinumR

Mr C! You stiched me good n proper on that coffee, I wanted Chocolate!......YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH! :thumb: 

Hey how's pug? New part on order?...or are you gonna strip the wing and fit the proper part? can he wait till she goes away for some TLC!


----------



## AndyC

May be sorting later today - just about to leave for a 10am appt in Manchester so will wave at The Old Trafford just for Eric :wave: :lol:


----------

